# Urban Gardening with a V



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Spring is in the air! All this wonderful weather has made me start thinking about enjoying my small urban backyard with my pup.

Problem is, Odin loves munching on everything and anything outdoors. From grass to leaves, plants anything green essentially. He spent the whole winter trying to eat the boxwoods and ivy in our yard.
I want to have a nice yard that him and his slaves people can enjoy.

Anyone have experience with deterring a V from eating everything living? Any advice on good hearty plants that will survive Odin's nibbles? I have read up on poisonous plants, as I want to ensure I don't plant anything that will cause him harm, but I just want to make the space enjoyable for all while still being able to grow some veggies, herbs and some pretty greenery/flowers.
Love to hear your experiences!

p.s. here's a pic of what Odin did to the last of the geraniums in the fall


----------



## moonbowsmommy (Dec 14, 2011)

I have the same problem with grass. I'm just leashing him up, shadowing him around and doing "leave it" with the grass. It's tiring and hard to break them of this habit. I'm hoping it will work eventually!

good luck


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

We are putting a hoop house over our garden this year b/c we can't keep Finch out either. Good luck!


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

I have been chasing him around the backyard with a water bottle trying to stop him from munching, but man he's persistent. Whats the lure?! I cant see my rosebush tasting very good!

I plant all the veg in a week...am I mad?!


----------

